# Illinois high speed rail construction updates.



## Steve4031 (Jun 1, 2014)

This link provides details. It looks like the second track south of Alton will be upgraded.

http://www.idothsr.org/2010_const/details.aspx


----------



## neroden (Jun 2, 2014)

Steve4031 said:


> This link provides details. It looks like the second track south of Alton will be upgraded.


Everyone said that was the slowest part of the entire ride, so if correct, that's good news and should make really noticeable improvements.

Because of the nature of this improvement, it should also benefit the Texas Eagle, hopefully.


----------

